# Sustanon 250/Winny



## infam0us (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I had a question.. this would be my first time running sustanon, im typically a cypionate user but couldnt get my hands on it... just wanted to know if this would be an alright cycle... 500mg/week sust (e3d) and 50mg winny... 10 week cycle..  winny started at weeks 6-10 everyday.. arimidex eod, pct clomid 50mg/day and nolvadex 20mg/day for 4 weeks (2weeks after last jab) any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 9, 2011)

Due to the extra long esters in Sustanon you should wait a little longer than 2 weeks after the last pin before you start pct. Wait a good three weeks, maybe 3.5. The short & long ester blends can make pct timing tricky. I personally don't run sustanon. The Clomid should be okay to run by itself for pct as many do it this way with success.

On a separate note, in order to maximize the short test esters, you'd have to pin the Sust EOD due to Propionate and Phenylpropionate esters.  Reaching and maintaining adequate blood levell concentrations can be a challenge with Sust if frequency of pinning is not on point.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Always though PP ester was good for E3d.


----------



## infam0us (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for the info bigbird..


----------



## boss (Mar 9, 2011)

up it to 750mg


----------



## BigBird (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Always though PP ester was good for E3d.


 
You might be right on that Sloppy but since the straight Prop needs EOD I figured the P-Prop can't be too far behind.  E3D could be the deal with the Phenyl-Prop.  My advice for him is to get the most out of all esters starting with the shortest - straight prop EOD.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 9, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Due to the extra long esters in Sustanon you should wait a little longer than 2 weeks after the last pin before you start pct. Wait a good three weeks, maybe 3.5. The short & long ester blends can make pct timing tricky. I personally don't run sustanon. The Clomid should be okay to run by itself for pct as many do it this way with success.
> 
> On a separate note, in order to maximize the short test esters, you'd have to pin the Sust EOD due to Propionate and Phenylpropionate esters.  Reaching and maintaining adequate blood levell concentrations can be a challenge with Sust if frequency of pinning is not on point.



Good info here. I never heard that about PCT for sust.

I know of people who have ran sust multiple ways. One went with 250mg injections Mon/Thur and another with 100mg doses eod. Id personally go with 2xweekly

To the OP, I know of users of sust and they rave about it so you should be in for some good gains.


----------



## tander (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been running Sus 250 q 4 days and Var 50/day

In four weeks I have gone from 178 to 189 and my BF from 18% to 13%. My strength went through the roof - becareful of joint injuries and take some days off, for CNS. 

have fun it is great stuff!!!

Obtw spend the money on the Var it's better!!!


----------



## infam0us (Mar 10, 2011)

I would spend the money on var but i got 50 tabs of winny and 3 viles injectable for free from a friend of mine thats the reason for going with it.. other than that is there ne objection from anyone about running it from weeks 6-10? would it be a good idea to stack it into my cycle?


----------



## BigBird (Mar 10, 2011)

We don't know your stats, diet, etc but it is typical for Winstrol to be added to the back end of a cycle provided everything else is on point.  So on the surface, Yes, adding Winny for Weeks 6-10 could be beneficial.  Your BF% should already be on the low side to get the most out of what winny has to offer.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like the test-c better myself. I get more out of the long ester. Never had to much success with the sustanon as far as size and strength gain. I use it with tren and eq for a cutting stack just because of the two short esters and it keeps my test levels up.
Tried using prop by itself few times but it knots up on me.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 10, 2011)

How old are you and what's your training history and BF%?  That would help.  Thanks.


----------



## infam0us (Mar 12, 2011)

29, used to train hard until about a year ago, i had broke my hand in a fight and was hard to get back into the routine since it happened so i was on and off a while and then stopped for about 4-5 months all together to get my strength in my hand 110%. this would be my 4th cycle.. usually i would do 500mg/week of test cyp and 100mg tren a eod along with hcg on cycle for my cycles but wanted to do something diffferent this time around n sust and winny is what i was able to get my hands on cuz its been a little tight with stuff lately for my supplier, as far as my BF% i have to check, not so sure.. i lost about 25 lbs.. went from a solid 210-215 to like 190lbs right now... and its actually sustanon 350 that i have.. not 250 like i thought i was going to get... i just got it from my supplier today.. neone even ever heard of sust 350? i havent n was even more curious now because of that... any info greatly appreciated...


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 15, 2011)

tander said:


> I have been running Sus 250 q 4 days and Var 50/day
> 
> In four weeks I have gone from 178 to 189 and my BF from 18% to 13%. My strength went through the roof - becareful of joint injuries and take some days off, for CNS.
> 
> ...



WOW some sick results right there!


----------

